# Blackstar HT5 I am replacing the 12BH7 wish me luck LOL * BIG RANT*



## ibanezcollector (Jan 25, 2012)

Ok lets get this off my chest first, I love this amp I have the HT-5C 12" combo

Now this is the dumbest tube arrangement I have seen instead of down firing the tubes like just about every amp in the history of man, the fire the tubes towards the speaker magnet.

Now to me im no rocket scientist but having the tube literally mm's from the magnet would cause some sort of magnetism?

Now thats not my bitch, my bitch is the 12bh7 tube is like I said literally mm's from the speaker magnet, when replacing my speaker guess what happened you guessed it I bumped the 12bh7 up against the magnet and it sheared the nipple off the tube.

So I got no choice but replace the tube, but here is the thing that really pisses me off, Blackstar will give/has given out mixed things about replacing said tube, some people have got the it auto biases, some got the it needs to be rebiased or damge will occur, and most of us me included got the there is nothing inside there for you to touch dont mess with it reply.

They want me to drive 70 miles to the nearest repair shop to replace a tube, come on just give us the damn answer is it self biasing? if it does need biasing what are the voltage points etc.

So pissed at that company right now,and they just dont seem to care or answer why they have been giving out mixed information.


So im sticking this fricking tube in the socket today and if you dont see me reply tomorrow I blew up and you can all split up my gear amongst ya


----------



## jarnozz (Jan 25, 2012)

lot´s of people who´ve contacted blackstar tell you have to bring it to a tech guy who biases is and puts a new tube in. that´s all i can find. i want to know it to since i want to replace the same tube on the same amp xD btw suck you´ve crushed tube...


----------



## ibanezcollector (Jan 25, 2012)

well it didnt blow up hahaha, which I never suspected it would but...

So anyways I replaced both stock pickups the Sovtek 12AX7 and TAD 12BH7 with a set of premium ElectroHarmonix 12AX7 and 12BH7's

So far initial reaction is the gain is way smoothed out, not as fizzy, second I noticed I had to push the amp a little more in the gain to saturate like before.

Volume remained the same or damn close

The amp seems to blossom a bit more in the clean channel notes are fuller to my ears, maybe coincedence but it just seems more full.

Anyways will report back overtime and see how this goes so if anyone googles this they may find this thread.


----------



## jarnozz (Jan 25, 2012)

mine came with one 1xECC83 and one 1x12BH7. 
love the sound they give, now i know you didn't die i'll put some higher brand tubes in. that will smooth it out i hope. though i'm getting great tones already.
i love my new rig!


----------



## ibanezcollector (Jan 25, 2012)

ecc83 is a fancy name for a 12ax7


----------



## jarnozz (Jan 25, 2012)

ibanezcollector said:


> ecc83 is a fancy name for a 12ax7



Lol. why won't they call it 12ax7 then xD kinda lame. well might experiment a little with some tubes. see what sounds best


----------



## Mordacain (Jan 25, 2012)

ibanezcollector said:


> ecc83 is a fancy name for a 12ax7





jarnozz said:


> Lol. why won't they call it 12ax7 then xD kinda lame. well might experiment a little with some tubes. see what sounds best



ECC83 is European name, 12AX7 the American. They are the same tube type.

I replaced the 12BH7 with a couple different old RCA NOS in my HT5 combo and it was minimal change. The clean channel got a little warmer, but the drive channel suffered slightly in clarity. Overall, the stock Sovtek 12BH7 was the best for me, at the time (original model).

I achieved much more profound results with different 12AX7s. My favorite was a Mullard Reissue.


----------

